
Show HN: Format/Edit/Minify multiple JSON at the same time - sourabh86
https://jsontoolbox.com
======
sourabh86
Hi All,

I have been working with large JSON objects quite a lot in recent past. One of
the main problems I see with every online JSON formatter out there is that if
I need to work with multiple JSON then I have to open multiple tabs and there
was no way to keep track of where what is. I created jsontoolbox to scratch my
own itch and may be help others who might have similar problems.

Here are some features -> 1\. Format/Minify multiple JSON on the same page.
2\. Copy a sub object/value in a single click. 3\. Copy minified string in a
single click on formatter. 4\. Name every JSON and quickly download with same
file name.

Hope this is useful for some one else as well. Looking for feedback.

-Sourabh

